# It was such a beautiful day yesterday I decided to revamp my veggie garden.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2018)

I didn't get much out of my garden because of all the wet weather and the deer problem I've been having since we had to take down our main fencing around the house.

I've tossed around the idea of not having a garden at all but as I was clearing out the weeds. I got to thinking how much I'll miss having one.

I came up with a plan and decided to give it one more try. In the old garden I had a raised bed where I put carrots,radishes, and small plants that needed a lot of weeding. I could sit along the edge and weed comfortably.

I decided to do away with that. We can only eat so many radishes and the carrots didn't do well. I'll still plant onions though. This meant digging out and moving railroad ties. 

My Son and hubby weren't around(Lucky for them. lol) I managed to get a shovel under each tie and then pull it away with a rake. This left a lot of soil to be dispersed around the garden. I'm still working on that.

I decided to put fencing all around the garden  and right down the middle creating two sections. The middle fence is where I'll grow my peas and climbing veggies. In this way the deer can't nibble through the fence. My son is making me a gate. 

I crawled back to the house and got out the Epson Salts but was very pleased with my progress. Next year will tell the tale.


----------



## JimW (Oct 2, 2018)

Good job Ruth! Veggie gardening and general landscaping is my therapy, it's a lot of hard work, but it pays off for sure.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2018)

Good work Ruth! Hope you're not still sore.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks wonderful!

For some reason, the pain caused by an enjoyable task is never as bad as pain caused by a traumatic experience.

Take a break and admire your handiwork from a comfortable chair by the window!


----------



## Knight (Oct 2, 2018)

Age has a way of changing how something like enjoying growing plants is accomplished. My wife wanted a garden but the soil here being sand isn't good for planting. Between the back privacy wall and the 8x8x16 inch cement blocks I built a 14 x 24 foot garden plot. I don't remember the quantity of sand, real soil & dried cow manure that went into giving her a garden she could grow what ever she wanted. That was easy compared to digging out & burying 3/4" PVC water supply lines to automatically water the plants. 


1st. couple of years high heat & direct sun, success not so much. Enclosed that by framing an encloser using 2" PVC tubing. Reducing the direct sun by covering with 4x8 plastic lattice. That worked until stoop labor took it's toll. Not to be defeated more 2" PVC tubing and lattice to build shelves 36" high & 24" deep the length and width on 3 sides.  Free 2 gallon, 3 gallon & 5 gallon pots filled with potting soil and no bending. Had to change the ground sprinkler system by using plastic tubing designed to have holes poked in to accept 1/4" feeder lines with flow adjustable ends.


Kept me busy but the best part. I have a happy wife.  

We had a summer get away place just outside of Vineland N. J  where the well deserved name of The Garden State sprang from. Since then garden fresh veggies have been the driving influence behind wanting a garden.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 3, 2018)

It looks good, Ruth. I know what you mean about water this year.
I think we are going to try and plant in late fall through spring. It's just so hot in NC during the summer.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 1, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I didn't get much out of my garden because of all the wet weather and the deer problem I've been having since we had to take down our main fencing around the house.
> 
> I've tossed around the idea of not having a garden at all but as I was clearing out the weeds. I got to thinking how much I'll miss having one.
> 
> ...



Looks nice and good idea. We need to keep the tradition of growing food in case of emergency. Most of the people today have no idea about what can happen. 

  The last couple generations will need our help if times get bad.


----------

